# Contract climber wanted - eastern PA



## blueridgelc (Dec 26, 2019)

Experienced Contract climber. 
Drug free 
DL and transportation a must 
Equipment preferred 

TOP DOLLAR PAID 

looking for a long term business relationship. 
Open communication is crucial, I’m old school I rather hear the cold hard truth than get spit in the face !


----------



## jbpurcier (Jan 9, 2020)

Are you still in need of a climber?


----------



## Thebronxarborist (May 10, 2020)

I live in the bronx but PA is only an hour and a half away, would love to do some work there


----------



## millbilly (May 10, 2020)

Malfano693 said:


> I live in the bronx but PA is only an hour and a half away, would love to do some work there


If you get down in the Phila. area look me up


----------

